# Freaking out about taking antidepressant



## Lisab (Nov 11, 2004)

Hello all,I was just prescribed to take Nortriptylin. The doc mentioned dry mouth as a side effect, but the printout from the pharmacy mentions weight gain...egads, no way. I work out 1-2x per day and eat very carefully - no sugar or junk food. I'm terrified of gaining weight (I have had food/body issues in the past and still do, I guess). Is there any way to NOT gain weight? I'm freakin' out over this!! Help! I guess I'm afraid of losing control.P.S. Initially I'm starting out at 10 mg/day and working up to 25 to 30, or whatever seems to work...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Yes there is a way to not gain weight (and NOT every person gets every side effect, usually only a few people get any given side effect from ANY drug).Watch what you eat carefully and work out.How most of the drugs that cause weight gain do it is by having a tendancy to INCREASE the amount people eat by altering appetite, if you watch the calories in and work out appropriately most people can manage any appetite issues from any drug. This is always worst when people have habits of mindless eating sorts of things, which it sounds like you keep under control (just keep your portions the exact same you eat now and it is most likely everything will be fine...so no eating out of the bag and stuff like that which is where people tend to increase calories without noticing it)K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

PS most of the sites I checked have BOTH Weight gain and weight LOSS as side effects.So it may depress your appetite, so it may act EXACTLY the opposite of the way you are freaked out about.K.


----------



## stillsuffering (Dec 19, 2004)

I gained weight. it decreased my appetite at first, but that didn't last long.


----------

